# Bushnell Yardage Pro



## 1kevdude (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a Bushnell yardage pro Rangefinder and is has gone faulty, does anyone know where i can get it repaired?
Thanks in advance
Kevin


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Google can be your friend..........

You don't say if you live in the Europe. US or Canada but this page will answer your question.

http://www.bushnell.com/customer_service/contact.cfm?section=General Use


----------



## 1kevdude (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks
Gaz, unfortunately i have gone back to bushnell and they are quoting me the following:

Apologies though, its due to it being an expensive piece of equipment. The costs of repair would generally out weigh the costs of a new unit?

THE UNIT ACTUALL COMES ON BUT DEOS NOT CALCULATE THE DISTANCE FOR ME......


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

I guess you have a decision to make then....
- try and fix it yourself
- use it the way it is
- get it repaired even though the mfg recommended against it due to the cost
- buy a new one

If the mfg said it was to expensive it is unlikely another repair shop would do it at a lower cost.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Those are coming down in price all the time, I think I'd shop for a new one with a long warranty.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I know someone who would just buy a new one and return the old one in it's box as defective. That person shall remain nameless 

Regards,
Rollin


----------

